# In for life



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

What's up guys? my name's jared, I live with my best friends at my place that's an hour ride from sunday river and like forty minutes from lost valley and shawnee peak. I live to snowboard, which means when cash isn't coming in I end up hiking out in the woods to find spots to shred all day or hit up the local gravel pit. My girlfriends have actually told me they think it's more important than them... which is sadly true... I've been boarding for 8 years, and haven't been able to stop. I ride a nitro team wide, with brand new Rome Targa bindings and Burton Moto boots. I have a spare setup, with my thrashed ride mountain and a pair of burton freestyle bindings, that i ride for early fall and late spring comps.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome. same as most people here haha.

how is sunday river? i always want to check it out, but cant talk any of my friends into going up with me.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> how is sunday river? i always want to check it out, but cant talk any of my friends into going up with me.


IMHO, Sunday River is the best resort on the east coast. Huge. Has anything and everything you could want to ride. Glades to double blacks. Do what ever you can to get there.


----------

